# Abu Dhabi apartments - Vision Tower



## DmE (May 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell me anything about the above apartments? I have searched the web but found nothing.

I will be coming over there to work in the next few months and the company are putting me up in Vision Tower on Najda Street.


----------

